# SUNNY bassin



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

what is your favorite and most productive lure/presentation on the HOT and SUNNY days? do you have to slooooow down? i typically dont do too well when theres not a cloud in the sky, and im just wondering if its because i need to change up my tactics.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I like 1/4 oz rattle trap types. Darker colors with sparkles have worked in the past. I fish them close to the bottom. This is for river smallies


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

whjr15 said:


> what is your favorite and most productive lure/presentation on the HOT and SUNNY days? do you have to slooooow down? i typically dont do too well when theres not a cloud in the sky, and im just wondering if its because i need to change up my tactics.



ive actually had quite a bit of luck in the middle of the day without a cloud in the sky... 90 degree weather... with a white spinnerbait.............senkos work good too.... slow seems to be the way to go


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Slow down works but speeding up works also. Instead of working a crankbait into the boat or shore you can often get away with burning it through the water. I have a lot of success with crankbaits, topwater, and finese fishing in the dog days. The bass are more aggressive now then ever.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

if you are fishing cover like pads or wood I love to throw a big jig and pig or trailer of some sort... most of the fish hit out of reaction on the fall or I will snap it back....or in open water rattle traps are good...


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

"The bass are more aggressive now than ever." That is the first I have ever heard someone say that about summer bass. I need to fish where your fishing.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> "The bass are more aggressive now than ever." That is the first I have ever heard someone say that about summer bass. I need to fish where your fishing.


Really what time are they the most aggressive then smarty???  I mean I catch them all the time in the winter. 

The hotter it gets the more they eat and the more active their prey becomes. There is a breaking point under extreme temperatures where a Bass's movement burns more energy than they are capable of replenishing through the consumption of food.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

well good points are made...bass must eat in the summer, but that is also when prey is most abundant and prey size is large which means they eat, but one meal lasts a lil while, so bass are more aggressive, just for shorter periods of time...and as for the comment about bass not being caught in the winter, then you just haven't been fishing the right places. on any given lake, if you can find the bass, you can have some of, if not the best bassin you will see all year, both for size and numbers!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Really what time are they the most aggressive then smarty???  I mean I catch them all the time in the winter.
> 
> The hotter it gets the more they eat and the more active their prey becomes. There is a breaking point under extreme temperatures where a Bass's movement burns more energy than they are capable of replenishing through the consumption of food.


bass are almost as lethargic during the dog days of summer as they are in the winter. they do not move too much, so they dont burn up that much energy. yes, they are more active at dawn and dusk, during low light periods. bass will not go out cruising for prey. most of the time they will be hanging out around some type of cover or structure and ambush their prey. 

the most active times for bass is prespawn and fall. 

back to the original question. fish heavy cover (jigs, plastics, spinnerbaits). any kind of vegetation (the plants supply more oxygen to the water, which there is a lack of in the in the shallows in the searing heat). fish deeper ledges and points (carolina rigs, crankbaits, finesse, plastics).


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I've noticed that they are as slow in the middle of summer as they are in the middle of winter. But I haven't been doin very good lately so maybe I need to change my technique.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

FCC, water temps are not the coolest during dusk, they are actually just starting to barely cool, if any. many nights the water temperatures may only drop a fraction of a degree. feeding activity at dusk is brought upon by other factors. and it is only veiwed as good because those fish are easier to catch being that they move to the edges and surface in low light periods.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

FutureClassicChamp said:


> bass are almost as lethargic during the dog days of summer as they are in the winter.


How can that be, if the bass are almost as lethargic as winter, then wouldnt top water baits or baits that I love to use in summer work at least a little bit in the winter??? If they are "almost as lethargic" wouldnt the patterns be the same or relativley similar? In the winter you must SLOWWWWWW down, slowing down works in the summer too. But! in the summer time I also catch fish burning a spinner bait, slashing a crankbait, and high hopping a jig. Sure its not always effective but sometimes these are the only methods that catch fish for me. Patterns for the most part are completely different in the winter time, the only bait thats on my rod in the winter time is a suspending jerkbait. A bass should feed more during the Summer months than at any other time because of metabolism. But metabolism is not really a factor in the winter due to the cold weather. I think the only similarity of the dog days of summer and the winter for bass is they both can be found in deep water at times. Bass migth be slugish in the summer by sticking to an area for a bit of time, but they are by no means lethargic. I dont agree with that at all.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

then youre not presenting your lures in front of bass. crankbaits, topwater (a touch warmer, 47 degrees is the coldest topwater fish), spinnerbaits, jigs, jerkbaits, are all good in the winter. down to 42 degrees.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

I agree and disagree with everybody, because there is always going to be an exeption to the rule when it comes to bass fishing. The more years I spend chasing them the more I learn. And the one thing I have learned the most is not to lock myself into thinking one way or another because of articles I read or what people tell me. I take all the info for what its worth but continue to constantly experiment, and discover things on my own. The best advice I have ever been given is to be confident in what you are doing and concentrate. Take note of when and where you get bites. And after a while you will develop your own style of fishing. Thats just my two cents. But everyone is making good points!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I like your 2 cents devildog  WB


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm not a bass expert by any means, but this time of year, the explosions on top are pretty cool. I also consistently see bass making 20 foot wakes to get my lure. I would consider this to be pretty aggressive behavior. I just can't see them doing this in the winter time. Also, if the water temp 47, is that considered winter time in Ohio?


----------



## Ultralight (Jun 8, 2005)

For 9 AM - 5 PM sun in the rivers and creeks I fish, I like lures with some sparkle - like real glitter or lucky craft magic scales.


----------

